# Expats in 2 countries



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi all!

Can someone advice about being an expat in 2 countries.

I am a swede but living in Frankfurt. Now we are planning to live most of the year in Cyprus and the rest in Germany. How is it with recidency? We will be recidents of cyprus because we live there more then 183 days per year. What will happen with our German recidency? We will keep an apartment in Germany. Should we be registered in it?

Anyone who knows?

Anders, Frankfurt


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

As far as I know, if you are going to be in Germany more than 3 months you have to be registered and you will probably find it difficult to do anything officially (even open a bank a/c) without being registered. For income tax Germany has 'dual tax' agreements or 'tax treaties' with about 90 countries (I am sure Cyprus must be one of them) and so I guess you will choose Cyprus as your place to pay income taxes and present the proof to the German tax authorities with your tax return. You should only pay tax in one country but I suggest you get good advice from a tax accountant who can advise you properly and help you with your tax returns and not leave you with any surprises later.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

Because we will keep the apartment in Frankfurt I am also sure that we have to be registered here.
And I see no real problem with it. We will be Residents of Cyprus taxwise so all tax will be paid there.

For the bankaccounts I have already made sure its no problem. As a EU citizen you have the right to open a bankaccount in any EU country. In fact that is one of the corner stones in the treaty, the free movement of capital.

Thanks for your answer

Anders


----------

